# Sorority coming today! I've set up an NPT for them.



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm incredibly excited about my sorority arriving. It should be here today or tomorrow--seven beautiful females of all different colors imported from Taiwain.

I originally thought I would put the girls in my Fluval Edge 12g, but I became increasingly concerned that the height-over-width factor would lead to problems. I went ahead and bought a 20-gallon long yesterday, filled the base with clay from my backyard, set it up with loads of plants, and think I am ready to go! Here's a picture of the tank head-on as of this morning. Pictures from the sides to follow.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here it is from the left side.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Had I realized I was going to buy a larger tank when I bid on the girls, I would have bought two or four more.

Had I realized, though, that I was going to place the tank where I ended up putting it, I would have bought a bigger tank, too. ;-)

I think this will be a nice sorority, though, and I'm pretty proud of it for it being set up only since last night!


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Lovely! Can't wait to see pics of your pretty new girls enjoying their awesome new home! I sooo want a 20 long!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

at least now when you see a girl you HAVE to have then you'll have a nice home for her that isn't over crowded!! 

The plants should fill in nicely while you're QTing the girls!!


----------



## itzBlitz (Mar 27, 2013)

looks great cant wait to see your bettas


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

is the tank cycled yet? If not be sure to keep a close eye on the water parameters until it cycles. You may get sudden ammonia or nitrate spikes which can be harmful to the lucky ladies. Be diligent with your water changes if there is any changes in levels. but hopefully the plants take care of all that for you


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, what a gorgeous setup! I love the white rocks curving through the black <3


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you! I sorted those rocks from cheap $4-a-huge-bag pea gravel from Home Depot.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here the girls are in their new home.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to add plants to my tank in preparation for my sorority. Hope it looks have as nice as yours.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you! I really am proud of it and hope the plants grow well!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Your tank and your girls both look beautiful!

Too allay your fears about the Fluval, if you still have it - I have kept two successful sororities and a number of single females in a tank that is 14.5 inches wide and deep and 18 tall.


----------

